# ICD-10 CM Proficiency Exam Questions



## woleke@michigan.gov (Nov 19, 2015)

I need to complete the ICD-10 Proficiency Exam by December 31, 2015 and am wondering if I need to purchase the 2015 or 2016 ICD-10 CM book? Also, for those that have taken the exam, which exam choice did you go with (the timed version or the non-timed version)??

TIA!!!


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 19, 2015)

Both 2015 and 2016 work since they are the same. Most people are doing the timed because its cheaper. If you are struggling with 10 or you are in need of CEU, if probably go with the full


----------



## woleke@michigan.gov (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response! Just to clarify, the test is only utilizing the ICD-10 CM code book, correct?


----------



## mhstrauss (Nov 19, 2015)

woleke@michigan.gov said:


> Thank you for the quick response! Just to clarify, the test is only utilizing the ICD-10 CM code book, correct?



Yes, this is correct.


----------



## tinagrady@cox.net (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anyone know how long it takes for AAPC to email your password for the proficiency exam after you purchase it?


----------



## mk2001 (Nov 21, 2015)

*exam*

Tina, did you ever rec your email?


----------



## tinagrady@cox.net (Nov 21, 2015)

I have checked my email several times and still nothing.  How long did it take for you to get the email?


----------



## mk2001 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting for mine too. I purchased it about an hour ago & still no email so I was hoping you had rec'd yours so I would know it would be coming soon.


----------



## tinagrady@cox.net (Nov 21, 2015)

No luck for me yet.  I am also on a time constraint today...so if the password does not come soon.  I will have to wait until next Saturday to take the exam.


----------



## mk2001 (Nov 21, 2015)

I double checked my email listed with AAPC & asked to reset my password on the blackboard pg. It said another email was sent & still no email.


----------



## tonyamccann68@gmail.com (Nov 26, 2015)

I also had to call to get my password. I attempted to reset and never got an email for that either! I'm planning on taking the timed assessment tomorrow. If I'm understanding correctly, the only book that is needed is the ICD 10 book? No CPT book or anything else?


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 26, 2015)

tonyamccann68@gmail.com said:


> I also had to call to get my password. I attempted to reset and never got an email for that either! I'm planning on taking the timed assessment tomorrow. If I'm understanding correctly, the only book that is needed is the ICD 10 book? No CPT book or anything else?



ICD-10 only. The questions are 2 sentences max so not too much thinking just determining which codes are correct and what order per the guidelines. If you know ICD-9 you will do fine. I had very little ICD-10 training and just got my CPC the week before and received an 93.3% so for most people its just really setting aside the time to do it. You should have a lot of time at the end. I only spent 2 hours.


----------



## tonyamccann68@gmail.com (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you so much Coding King!


----------



## Leslie Jackson (Nov 28, 2015)

I have reset my password twice and still can't log in to take the exam.  Have you had any luck?


----------



## sthibo (Nov 29, 2015)

*I10 CM Proficiency Exam Password Email*

I purchased the I10CM Proficiency Exam yesterday afternoon as that was the only time I had to take it. More than 24 hrs later and still no password email!! I am not happy about that.


----------



## celsianna (Nov 30, 2015)

so i guess i should give up the thought of getting this done tonight... i just purchased it and no password...  *sigh*

any of you get yours yet?


----------



## celsianna (Nov 30, 2015)

never mind... i rang them, they sorted it out.  i just finished and passed!


----------



## wille (Dec 4, 2015)

*ICD 10 Proficiency Certificate*

Hello Coders,

Just passed the ICD-10 exam and was wondering if we get a certificate of completion or anything like that so we can give to an employer.  The blackboard site states nothing and AAPC just want my credit card lol .

Thanks,
Ester


----------

